# Damp/wet location?



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

Today I installed a motion sensor and light on the outside of a school. I went to use wire nuts rated for wet conditions to connect the light fixture and the journeyman I was working under told me I didn't need them, that regular wire nuts would be fine. When I asked him why we didn't need them he said there was no code requirement. I spent over an hour (after work) trying to prove him wrong but I can't find it in the code book. Anyone have the answer?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*orientation*

I don't think it's in there. It's the enclosure that's rated. 

It helps to orient them down obviously in the jbox


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you think you're going to have enough water getting in there to mess up regular wirenuts, you've got bigger problems to solve.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

The box is weather rated but my thinking is that temp fluctuations will create some moisture making it a potentially damp location. My understanding is that any prolonged moisture in contact with the conductors will eventually corrode them. I'm obviously to concerned with this because its almost 10 and I should be on my couch with a beer but I would love to go to work tomorrow and say here it is...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparky711 said:


> but I would love to go to work tomorrow and say here it is...


 

Not gonna find it...


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been repairing outdoor lighting fixtures, and all in moisture prone areas. In all cases if the joint was made correctly, the connections were good. All wire nuts were of the plastic kind leaving the conductors available to the environment... and they were serviceable.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

You're probably right. My searches have led me to 110.11, 300.6 and 310.10G but I don't think any of these really apply. I have a lot to learn.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

sparky711 said:


> You're probably right. My searches have led me to 110.11, 300.6 and 310.10G but I don't think any of these really apply. I have a lot to learn.



We all do! But your curiosity for the/with the code will make you better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Insulation goes first*

I am regularly changing out parking lot light bulbs, when the ballast is gone because of some sort of water damage, I sometimes find the insulation coming off, but the wirenuts are always in good shape.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Always assume water will get in, because it always does. I've opened up a ton of gasketed and siliconed boxes to have them pour water out onto my boots.

Aim the wirenuts up so they act like little umbrellas instead of filling with water if they're upside down. Cut a notch in the cover gasket so any water that gets in can get back out. And I sometimes shoot a glob of anti-ox into each wirenut, but that's probably not necessary.

-John


----------

